# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Driverless car, Hyundai, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Hyundai

Hyundai MOBIS

----------


## Airicist

Take a spin in Hyundai's driverless car for the masses

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> Korean automaker Hyundai is demonstrating a prototype autonomous version of its Ioniq hatchback at CES. The car could make self-driving affordable enough for us all.

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai driverless car

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> Hyundai showed off its affordable, driverless technology on the streets of Las Vegas at CES 2017.


"Taking a ride in Hyundai’s driverless car at CES 2017"

by Darrell Etherington
January 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

AUTONOMOUS CAR - 2017 Hyundai Ioniq | CES 2017 | Demonstration

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Hyundai has unveiled a suite of interactive demonstrations at the 2017 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas as the company presents its vision for future mobility. Advanced autonomous Ioniq models will operate on the surrounding roads
> 
> Autonomous Ioniq models will navigate a series of test routes in the boulevards around CES, using the very latest LiDAR technology (a laser and radar-based detection system) to identify the precise position of surrounding vehicles and objects to navigate the urban landscape safely.

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai's self-driving Ioniq: Amazingly smart, can cause road rage

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Tom's Guide took a ride in Hyundai's first self-driving vehicle, which showcases impressive intelligence — and an overabundance of caution.


"Hyundai's Self-Driving Ioniq: Amazingly Smart, Can Cause Road Rage"

by John R. Quain 
January 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Press release "Hyundai Collaborates with SoundHound Inc. to Develop 'Intelligent Personal Agent' Voice-Control Technology"

December 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai autonomous fuel cell electric vehicle long-range drive

Published on Feb 4, 2018




> Hyundai Motor Company presents a Long-range Level 4 Autonomous Drive with its Autonomous Fuel Cell Electric Vehicle.

----------


## Airicist

ELEVATE : Walking car concept

Published on Jan 7, 2019




> Hyundai at 2019 CES
> 
> • Debuting at CES 2019, “Elevate”, the Ultimate Mobility Vehicle (UMV), prepares communities in the event of a natural disaster
> 
> • Wheels with robotic legs allow users to drive, walk or even climb over the most treacherous terrain

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai is investing $35 billion in autonomous driving and electric cars"

by Julia Horowitz and Sherisse Pham
October 15, 2019

----------

